# making your own fishing oil



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

does anybody make it if so could you tell me step by step how to make it i want to make some and what kind of fish do you use because i am going fishing


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I think any fish will do but I have to tell ya. I tried making my own once and for the time and the stink it is way easier to buy. MTP sells a good product. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have seen that this is an often asked question at some trapping forums that I go to.... So, here is how I make sun-rendered fish oil....... And if you do this, do not add any water to it.... Yes, you could use the carcass' from filleted fish...but they would not produce much oil. It is best to use the whole fish.... I generally just used "rough fish", that we don't usually eat...but any fish will work...and trout, if legal to use like this, makes excellent fish oil.

In the summer when it's pretty warm to hot, I'll take something like an old clean plastic one gallon milk jug, the kind with the handle. I will cut up my fish into chunks small enough to fit into the jug, and fill it not over 3/4 full. Then I drill a hole in the center of the lid, and screw it on the jug. I then stick a small plastic hose into the hole in the lid, but only letting it stick in a couple of inches...You want it to be well above the fish. Then I use silicone or epoxy to seal it in place and seal up any leaks where it sticks thru the lid. I also run some around the lid where it screws on to make sure the entire jug is sealed air tight. These precautions are to prevent maggots... I then tie a cord to the handle and tie a smaller bottle or jug to this cord, allowing it to hang maybe a foot below the milk jug of fish. I fill the second bottle or jar with water, and stick the free end of the hose into this bottle, running the hose end into the water and clear to the bottom. I put no lid on the second jar or jug, and I check it occasionally and make sure it stays full of water and the end of the hose is still under water at the bottom... The gas that forms in the jug of fish will be vented off thru the hose, and with the end of it being underwater the flys can not get to the fish to lay eggs, and cause maggots... I then tie another cord to the milk jug handle and use this cord to hang the whole mess out of a tree(and away from the house) where cats, dogs, ect., can't get to it... Let it hang until the solids appear to settle out to the bottom and it has turned to liquid. This may take a week or several weeks, depending on the temperature... Now, the oil that forms on the top is the actual fish oil, and has a milder odor, and can be skimmed off if desired,(Some people use a turkey baster to pull this oil up and then squirt it into a jar or bottle.) but most people just use all of the juice, calling it fish oil... I then strain it all thru a cloth into a bottle or jar and discard the solids that strain out... The liquid is the fish oil(fish juice).... Now there are several ways to do this, but this is the way I generally do it...and "meat juice" can be made the same way.... 
However.... I have read that some people make a kind of "fish oil" by mixing clam juice into cooking oil. I have not tried this, but they say it works well. In a setting close to other houses, or with neighbors close by, this may be a better(and more neighbor friendly) approach to take to makeing your own fish oil.

*NOTE.... If your wife/mother/husband/girl friend/boy friend/significant other/personal chef/cooking class/meals-on-wheels sponsor/ect., cooks with canned mackrel or salmon, you can drain off the juice and save this to use as a sort of "fish oil" also. I drain it into a plastic squirt bottle, and I also drain the oil from sardines (the sardines in oil, NOT with mustard or hotsauce)and from canned oysters and clams, ect., into this same bottle to use as a lure on the **** line. I shake it up good before useing.

ALSO... If there are any Oriental Markets or food stores in your area, they sell a liquid called "Patis", for about 2 bucks a quart... I have never tried it, but I have talked to other trappers that tell me this works as well as sun-rendered fish oil.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks


----------

